# Low Calcium Puppy/All Life Stage Foods



## wuneyewilly

I dont have personal or irrefutable evidenace that high calcium causes issues with joint and bone development in puppies, especially large breed, but that seems to be the consensus... that calcium levels for pups should be less than 1.5% as fed (but treats, canned mix-ins/toppers, etc will add to the overall). Having said that, Ive been researching for low calcium puppy or all life stage foods and surprisingly, there arent that many. Also, not all mfgr's list the calcium/phosphorus ratios on the bag, which seems shady to me especially since this is their business and if too much calcium does cause issues, pet food mfgrs should know, oh and care. I havent called/eml'd all those that dont readily provide info and this list is just some I've run across, not necessarily tried, endorse, work for, profit from or even recommend. I thought a list might help those less Google oriented and with less time. ...And these are all kibble and 'dirty' grain free....please add
Innova Large Breed Puppy Protein:24% Calcium:0.9% Phosphorus:0.72%
Natural Balance LID Lamb & Rice Protein:21% Calcium:1% Phosphorus:0.8%
Timberwolf Black Forest Protein:34% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.9%
Wellness Super5Mix Complete Health Protein:22% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.9%
Chicken Soup Large Breed Puppy Protein:27% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:1%
Solid Gold Sun Dancer Protein:30% Calcium:1.46% Phosphorus:?%​


----------



## wuneyewilly

Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula for Large Breed Puppies Protein:28% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.95%


----------



## wuneyewilly

Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Protein:28% Calcium:1.4% Phosphorus:1%
Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy Protein:27% Calcium:1.3% Phosphorus:1%


----------



## NancyJ

Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold: Protein 25%, Calcium 1.2%, Phosphorus 1%


----------



## Lucy Dog

wuneyewilly said:


> I dont have personal or irrefutable evidenace that high calcium causes issues with joint and bone development in puppies, especially large breed, but that seems to be the consensus... that calcium levels for pups should be less than 1.5% as fed (but treats, canned mix-ins/toppers, etc will add to the overall). Having said that, Ive been researching for low calcium puppy or all life stage foods and surprisingly, there arent that many. Also, not all mfgr's list the calcium/phosphorus ratios on the bag, which seems shady to me especially since this is their business and if too much calcium does cause issues, pet food mfgrs should know, oh and care. I havent called/eml'd all those that dont readily provide info and this list is just some I've run across, not necessarily tried, endorse, work for, profit from or even recommend. I thought a list might help those less Google oriented and with less time. ...And these are all kibble and 'dirty' grain free....please addInnova Large Breed Puppy Protein:24% Calcium:0.9% Phosphorus:0.72%
> Natural Balance LID Lamb & Rice Protein:21% Calcium:1% Phosphorus:0.8%
> Timberwolf Black Forest Protein:34% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.9%
> Wellness Super5Mix Complete Health Protein:22% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.9%
> Chicken Soup Large Breed Puppy Protein:27% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:1%
> Solid Gold Sun Dancer Protein:30% Calcium:1.46% Phosphorus:?%​



Are these minimum or maximum calcium/phosph ratios? Make sure you're posting the maximum amounts. Most bags only say the minimums which really is irrelevant with what you're using the information for.


----------



## wuneyewilly

You are absolutely correct, thank you! 

I added the ones that stated in red. Many dont specify, like TOTW in their FAQ section, same with Solid Gold's or others websites...so I guess to be safe, you assume minimum numbers? I wish it were more simple to decide on the best food for a GSD puppy possible. I think I am going with a 50/50 mix of Innova and TOTW High Prairie Pup. So if we mix, I figure she gets nutrition from a varied source and a rough average of 1.15% calcium btwn the two kibbles ???

Innova Large Breed Puppy Protein:24% Calcium:0.9%max Phosphorus:0.72%
Natural Balance LID Lamb & Rice Protein:21% Calcium:1%min Phosphorus:0.8%
Timberwolf Black Forest Protein:34% Calcium:1.2% Phosphorus:0.9%
Wellness Super5Mix Complete Health Protein:22% Calcium:1.2%max Phosphorus:0.9%
Chicken Soup Large Breed Puppy Protein:27% Calcium:1.2%min Phosphorus:1%
Solid Gold Sun Dancer Protein:30% Calcium:1.46% Phosphorus:?%
Blue Buffalo Life Protection Formula for Large Breed Puppies Protein:28% Calcium:1.2%min Phosphorus:0.95%
Taste of the Wild High Prairie Puppy Protein:28% Calcium:1.4% Phosphorus:1%
Taste of the Wild Pacific Stream Puppy Protein:27% Calcium:1.3% Phosphorus:1%Fromm Large Breed Puppy Gold: Protein 25%, Calcium 1.2%, Phosphorus 1% 


​


----------



## Ken Clean-Air System

The numbers for the Taste of the Wild puppy formulas are '_As Fed_'.


----------



## Lucy Dog

wuneyewilly said:


> You are absolutely correct, thank you!
> 
> I added the ones that stated in red. Many dont specify, like TOTW in their FAQ section, same with Solid Gold's or others websites...so I guess to be safe, you assume minimum numbers?


I wouldn't assume anything if the company doesn't want to give their maximum numbers. Those percentages fall within a range of the minumum and maximum amounts. If all you know is minimum, that's really not doing you any good.

As mentioned, TOTW gives amounts as fed and those are fine to go by. The only TOTW formulas you want to give a puppy are their puppy formulas until around 18 months, so no need to mix in the Innova LBP if you don't want to.


----------



## JeepHound

I'm feeding Acana Wild Prairie. Just dumped out the 29.5lb bag into our closed container but IIRC, the max calcium listed was 1.5 (may have been 1.6 - the max calcium varies between the two depending on the flavor)


----------



## JeepHound

JeepHound said:


> I'm feeding Acana Wild Prairie. Just dumped out the 29.5lb bag into our closed container but IIRC, the max calcium listed was 1.5 (may have been 1.6 - the max calcium varies between the two depending on the flavor)


Was able to doublecheck.

Acana Wild Prairie min/max calcium is 1.3/1.5


----------



## JeanKBBMMMAAN

Also be sure to look at calories. If you have to feed more...check the sticky on feeding puppies in this section for some links.


----------

